# A Couple New Repaints



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, this year is going to be the year I start making my own baits. I have a couple basic designs for crankbaits I'd like to start producing for myself and some friends. Anyway, I just wanted to share a few repaints I did the other day. Man, I cannot wait for spring to get here!!


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

The first 1 looks like a winner


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice. I really like the bottom one, hopefully the fish do as well.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

The first one looks very natural. Nice Job!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They both really have their place...I have just the place for that bottom one....Bring on SPRING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A few more for today...
Peckerhead with white pearl scale








$9 Bass - my version








Dog-Balls








Irredescent Fire Tiger








Walleye


----------

